# MKIII Before and after



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had this MKIII for a while but have not used it all that much. I've been wanting to do something to it but wasn't sure what. It shot good as is but I just wanted to get it to do a little more.

It started like this









Wandering around a gun show celebrating my birthday (is there really a better way?) I happened across this. Tactical Solutions Barrel/Receiver.








It is the Pac-Lite model and usually sells around 250.00 and up from what I've seen on their site. I've been looking at them for a 10-22 project I'm working on. I really like their products but have not owned any of them. I've shot several other people's though. I got this one for 200.00 out the door. And didn't have to ship, transfer it. And it was bought from an FFL dealer.

So now my little Ruger looks like this!









Weather permitting I'll be seeing how it slings lead tomorow. Stay tuned for range report ASAP :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

OOps.Forgot to add. I have a Leupold scope that will be sitting on top as soon as I get the screws for the mount. :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet rig! I've been watching for one of those ever since I saw a guy shooting one at the local range. It was about the same length/style as yours, but anodized bright blue. Although I didn't really care for the color, I really liked the handling qualities and added length without the penalty of increased weight.

And if you see the dealer again, you might want to (tactfully) tell him he messed up. The TacSols for Rugers are serialized, and should be transferred just like a firearm. It's Bill Ruger's fault for putting the serial number on the receiver tube instead of the lower frame like dang near every other autoloading pistol in existence, but still, they should have known better. If they ordered that upper directly from TacSol and didn't log it in, they've got a hole in their Bound Book records that might bite them in the arse during their next compliance inspection/audit...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

We did have to do a transfer and it was called in.Even at gun shows I'm a little leery of sellers without an FFL that don't call them in. It's too easy to end up with a weapon with a bad past and without a paper trail you are left twisting in the wind.

I wish the guy had the 10-22 barrels there too. It's the last step in a project I'm working on. It's my fault really I had seen them at a show a while back and passed thinking I was going to get a Green Mtn. SS bbl. I have one of the Predator Raptor stocks for that. Really nice stocks and they even had them for us lefty's. If this thing on my MKIII works as well as I think it will I'll defiantly be looking at getting a T.S bbl for that too. It's amazing how well it changed the center of balance of the weapon. I liked it before but the overall feel now is much better.

IO know what you mean about some of the other colors. I've seen them in purple, green, blue, pink. I'm just not too sure I could have one loud colored like that. I did like the black ones that has the fluted cleaned back up though. The bright alum with the black did look pretty nice. But I guess if someone can own a Pink digi camo Walther P22 ( seen someone buy one of those) then any of those T.S. rigs would be cool too. Not for me but to each their own.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*Range Report.*

I got to shoot a few rounds with the new set up. This was shot at 50 yards off hand with Federal Bulk Ammo. I had used a bore sight to get an idea where the sights were at but had not made any adjustments yet. All in all I am very happy with the results. I haven't bothered too must with sight adjustment mainly because I'm planning to add a Leupold scope to this as soon as I get screws in for the mount.

Here's the first target.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That is great at 50 yards off hand and open sights. Good shooting and nice set up!!

You were talking about a 10/22 project........Left handed, just for you Devils.



















Shaw barrel, laminated stock, 2 1/2# trigger and Bushnell scope. It's my tack driver.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THis is an AMT 22 receiver. It's the only year they made it because Ruger made them stop. It was an exact copy of the 10-22 receiver except it's all stainless steel. It has the Predator Raptor stock and the barrel from the AMT 22 on it. I'm wanting a bull barrel to finish the project off. I've been dragging my rear for ever on getting the barrel and I'm not really sure why. With the results I've got in the Tactical Solutions addition on the MKIII I'm thinking that I might want to get one of theirs. I had bee looking at Green Mountain, Shooters Ridge, Eabco among some others. or some reason I had been looking at 18-19" bbls only but now I'm thinking that a 16" might do what I need it to. The TS bbls are threaded like the one on my MKIII is so adding things I'm sure are not needed but might be fun to play with are always an option down the road, I'd like to get hold of a working rifle wit hone of the barrels on it to see what it was like. I know the SS bbls will do the job and are actually a little cheaper but if I cna take the weight off and still group well at 100 yds then it's someting to think about. I've also get a couple other 10-22's here that I'n toying with the idea of setting one up to shoot the 17 M2 round. I love the 17 hmr and it's not a lot to change one over to the M2 round. Barrel and a recoil spring change and ya good to go most the time. The ballistics on that 17 M2 round are pretty interesting. Supposed to have 0 drop at 100 yards. Of course you do have wind factors wit that flyweight round though. So I have been going back and forth on it for about a year. What's not to love about a 10-22 rifle! There's so much you can do wit them. and 22's are a blast to shoot. There's no denying even with the inflated cost of 22 lr ammo it's still the best buy for the buck too.

That's a good looking rifle dosborn I liike the stock. Is that barrel bedded or free floating?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like we have the same taste in colors. I kind of wish I had got a stock more like yours due to the weight. Between the barrel and the stock, mine probably weighs about 300 pounds (8-10
# actual).

My barrel has been bedded. I had my smith do that and the trigger. He did the trigger for $30 and that beats the hell out of those $250 drop in jobs.

My next rifle project (in the next 1-2 years) will either be building my Mini 14 up or getting an AR. It will most likely be the Mini due to the $$ unless I find a VERY good deal. What is tearing me up about the 14 is the cost of quality/factory mags. I could have three AR15 mags to one Ruger.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..I noticed that both our stocks were pretty close to color. Mine was called cyan I think but I'm not sure why. It's kind of orange. It kind of has a Cincinnati Bengals color tihng going for it. I am a big Bengal fan but I didn't mean to do it. A friend brougth it to my attention..heh

AR's are getting cheaper. But either project sounds like a good one. I bought a Double Star AR a while back for a really good price. I plan to make a few mods to it but I really want to get some other things finished up first. Nothing wrong with it as is but I just can't leave things alone :smt082 I got the Star-15 which is a pretty straight up M4 type and thought about another upper for it to be able to switch back and forth from a flat top with a longer bbl maybe. I've done worked the trigger (they are very simple in an AR). I might just leave it be and use the money for something entirely different. I've been looking at some of the pump action rifles and I really like them. But that will more than likely get me into another caliber so I'm not too sure I want to get into that. I'm already reloading for four pistol calibers and two rifle. But I keep looking at 30-06 rifles. I fear it's just a matter of time.So many guns...So little money and time. :anim_lol:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> We did have to do a transfer and it was called in.Even at gun shows I'm a little leery of sellers without an FFL that don't call them in. It's too easy to end up with a weapon with a bad past and without a paper trail you are left twisting in the wind.
> 
> (snip)


Oops. My mistake. When I read

"I got this one for 200.00 out the door. And didn't have to ship, transfer it. And it was bought from an FFL dealer."

I thought you meant you didn't transfer it when you bought it at the show. Now I see what you were saying. 
Looks like I need to practice on my readin' skillz. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..Sorry about that..He just ate the tax for me. :mrgreen: Looking over a few of the posts I made yesterday I'm in no position to point a finder at reading skills. mixed up a mini 13 with a M14 in another thread and I really have no idea why..heh


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great work .

I'll bet it will be a tack driver.

:smt1099


----------

